# Does the Cruze have a dual mass flywheel?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I get a little rattle from the motor or transmission on hot starts in hot weather. It goes away instantly once the motor reaches idle speed but sounds pretty coarse during the moment of starting. It doesn't make any bad sounds on a cold start. 

So I want to know if the manual transmission cars have a dual mass flywheel because maybe that would explain the sound I'm hearing. Maybe when the flywheel gets really hot the grease inside would get thin enough to hear a sound that you don't hear cold. Just a theory but I'd like to know about the flywheel question.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if it has one but my car does the same thing everytime I start the car. I been reading and some people are having that same sound so I assume its normal but I'll look into it to see if i find anything out.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

hey I found this web site that has the assembly of the transmission and it says nothing about a dual mass flywheel so i dunno 

Here is the link

P CLUTCH (MANUAL TRANSMISSION MZ0);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. No way to tell except it's $300.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> Thanks for the link. No way to tell except it's $300.


Yea I have a friend that works at the chevy dealer I'll ask some of the techs there to see if they know. Hopefully they give me a straight answer.


----------

